# Year and info on Indian with leaf spring and sidecar??



## DJF (Nov 7, 2017)

Here is a bicycle that sold with a side car. It has leaf spring front forks and an interesting rack. 
It was sold as original.
Does anyone have any information on year and where or what these options were from?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Some better pics would help. @47jchiggins     V/r Shawn


----------



## DJF (Nov 7, 2017)

All worthpoint had, tried finding more but none I can see. They list it as a 1918 but little doubtful as most Indians are listed wrong in age and as I am no expert on Indians I don't know.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2017)

Most likely a Westfield built bike. The fork is a Pope / Columbia option.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## DJF (Nov 7, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 705251



I guess since Pope made the Indian that would make since.


----------



## DJF (Nov 7, 2017)

After a little research the sidecar is referred to as a Pal, don't know if that is a maker or model.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

I would like to see pics of the dropouts, the badge and the forks.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

I've seen several types of side cars.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I would like to see pics of the dropouts, the badge and the forks.




You should have been at the auction. I was.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

Here's another one.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

catfish said:


> You should have been at the auction. I was.




Why's that? you should've invited me


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Why's that? you should've invited me




Not my job to invite anyone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2017)

catfish said:


> Most likely a Westfield built bike. The fork is a Pope / Columbia option.



All Indians from 1916-1941 were Westfield built. Only the very early 1899-1904? bikes were Hendee built. Pal was the maker of the side car. The bike in post #9 is 47jchiggins rig and the side car was not made by either Westfield or Hendee (Indian). If the bike shown in the first post was sold at Copake you should be able to go to their website and do a search on their auction catalogs to find better pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

Here's one oldie attached to a newer bike.


----------



## DJF (Nov 7, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I've seen several types of side cars.
> 
> View attachment 705288



What year is this bike?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't know but that Indian was posted here, let me try to get you the link. Hold on


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I've seen several types of side cars.
> 
> View attachment 705288




I took a bunch of pics of this bike a couple of weeks ago when I visited Todd. The sidecar was made by Bennett Manufacturing in New York. Vr Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

Couldn't find the link, sorry. 
That bike seems to be Westfield built so it should be as early as 1916 and as per the Hendee badge it's as late as 1925, so this bike was built between 1916 and 1925. That's my guessing.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I took a bunch of pics of this bike a couple of weeks ago when I visited Todd. The sidecar was made by Bennett Manufacturing in New York. Vr Shawn




That's an awesome bike.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

This sidecar looks very similar to the one in the Indian.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 15, 2017)

Not side car related.... but found this on the web...awesome leaf spring Indian with merkel motorwheel. Not my photos.


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> This sidecar looks very similar to the one in the Indian.
> 
> View attachment 705351




They are the same. They were made by "Pal Car".


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 15, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Not side car related.... but found this on the web...awesome leaf spring Indian with merkel motorwheel. Not my photos. View attachment 709713View attachment 709714View attachment 709715View attachment 709716




Westfield (Pope) made Indian with leaf spring fork, awesome.


----------

